

Startup Offers to Lay Off Entire Staff in Name of Software Revolution - asanwal
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/05/convercent/

======
itchyouch
Ridiculous. People have obligations and bills. Why do people over and over and
over again stay in jobs they despise? Golden handcuffs. And it applies to all
income levels. Theres guys that stay at their minimum wage gigs for exactly
the same reasons.

This would really only work for the most talented engineers confident in their
ability to get a new job within a month or two. Plus there is no guarantee
that someone will necessarily get an offer they are willing to take, whether
it's for the commute, work description, benefits or any other number of
reasons.

